# Colour choice



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Which colour does the Mk3 Audi TT look the best in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Got to be Nardo Gray...... : :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kinda a personal question with no right answer... Pink and black certainly don't work, anything else will be fine.


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

Floret silver with black edition styling. Of course everone will say their colour haha.

I like it in yellow as well.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Haha I quite like the pink and black but I have to agree that Nardo Grey is the best colour for the TT.

Also like riviera blue and glut orange..I'm a total sucker for a bright colour car


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Everyone's opinion is their own. I just wondered what your opinions are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

kmpowell said:


>


Is this the one they were shuffling between Audi Edinburgh and Audi Glasgow in an attempt to sell?

I always wondered what happened to this travesty and hope there isn't two.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Riviera Blue and Viper Green were high on my list, but were just a bit too attention grabbing, and worried me about keying nastiness. So went for Porsche Racing Grey, lighter than Nardo Grey, and a bit rarer too as far as I can tell. See show us your TT thread.

That shocking pink one probably came with a free set of curling tongs!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Look for TTs on the road and have a wander round some dealers and make your own mind up.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like Ara Blue, Daytona Grey, Nardo Grey, White, and Floret Silver. If I got another TT after this one it'd probably be Ara Blue.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> Look for TTs on the road and have a wander round some dealers and make your own mind up.


i wasn't asking the question to influence my opinion on which colour to have (I've already ordered mine in Nano Grey) I was just wondering what people's opinion on the different colours available are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Easy - Glacier White


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want something different then nano grey is a very good choice, looks stunning in the sun and changes shade dependant on the weather, it's one of the best colours for the mk3 in my opinion which is why I chose it, add the black edition pack for that modern stealth look :


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't like the* Red*  so would have to be Vegas Yellow.
Hoggy.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Daytona Grey for me, especially after a good wash, glaze and wax.

Really loved the Java green from magazine features and online pictures. Thank god I went to see one in the flesh before order. Was very different in flesh.

(Might be Samoa Orange next time....  )


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Reasty said:


> If you want something different then nano grey is a very good choice, looks stunning in the sun and changes shade dependant on the weather, it's one of the best colours for the mk3 in my opinion which is why I chose it, add the black edition pack for that modern stealth look :


Funny you should say that as it's exactly the spec I've ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Traditional colour of the metal!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Apparently we like bright colours.

The rule in our house is that I can choose the car and my wife chooses the colour. :x

I said I liked the Nardo Grey with the black pack as I liked the 'stealth look' (we never agree), her response was that most people will choose that colour given current trends and everyone else on the road would run into it!


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Vegas Yellow is really good in flesh. I usually don't like yellow, and was not going to order mine in it (reminds me of a taxi), but my wife convinced me to. My opinion about it changed the moment we saw our car - it really fits TT, and it is nowhere near a taxi yellow.  I have seen a lot of TTs in other colors and 100% sure that Vegas Yellow is one of the best. For TT RS Nardo Grey with black package is also very good.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Shaninnik said:


> Vegas Yellow is really good in flesh. I usually don't like yellow, and was not going to order mine in it (reminds me of a taxi), but my wife convinced me to. My opinion about it changed the moment we saw our car - it really fits TT, and it is nowhere near a taxi yellow.  I have seen a lot of TTs in other colors and 100% sure that Vegas Yellow is one of the best. For TT RS Nardo Grey with black package is also very good.


I know for a lot of people Yellow is a no no, but I agree with Shaninnik, it really suits the car. Our previous TTS with 20" silver Y spokes looked stunning in a really stylish way and in Italy had literally hundreds of pictures taken of it. This year when we drive down it will be interesting to see if the RS gets the same reaction in Cat Red with full black pack. For me the RS is a mean street racer look where as the Vegas Yellow was a work of art


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm a prospective owner rather than an owner but I suspect I'm about to upset a few folk.

I'd never buy a white one. Ever. Not sure I'd buy any car in white but especially a TT. I know it's all about sterotypes and I've never bought into the hairdresser/air hostess moniker but a white TT is asking for it! My sister has a high class prostitute as a neighbour with a white BMW convertible. That's all you you need to know about the colour on a 'showy' car. To me it just looks trashy - sorry.

I like the Daytona or Nano grey, all the blues but especially the sepang and black. I tolerate silver but it would have to be an otherwise amazing car for me to buy it. Red, not really. Yellow, Orange - quite like the look of them but don't think I could own one.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not in the least upset by your comments, but certainly amused and a little puzzled. There are literally thousands and thousands of white cars out there, many of them being what might be described as showy models. For just the TT alone there must be hundreds of white ones and they can't all be owned by whores, hairdressers and cabin crew. Very strange to describe all these as trashy looking. I love my Ibis White TT and am not employed in any of the aforementioned 'professions'.
Still each to their own as they say. Hope you enjoy your TT once purchased regardless of the colour.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Ben_Shaw said:


> Red, not really. Yellow, Orange - quite like the look of them but don't think I could own one.


You have to like getting noticed...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I reckon Daytona and White are the best.I have Daytona but my Mk2 was Missano Red which also looked well.Pity they dont do it on the Mk3.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Not really a fan of this flat grey that seems to be getting popular on cars, I think Daytona is much nicer than Nardo!

Anyway I went for Tango Red Metallic


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> You have to like getting noticed...


That is very nice. Orange is my favourite colour in every other respect. Perhaps I need to be braver!


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Yellow - no question!!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Ben_Shaw said:


> My sister has a high class prostitute as a neighbour with a white BMW convertible.


 :lol: You couldn't make that up!


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Vote for white!  
TT as well as R8 are those rare cars that look awesome in white.
One of the best automotive commercials of all times features white R8 too:





Nano grey is also an absolutely amazing colour. Suits the TT and some of the RS models incredibly well.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

The greys are good, especially Nardo, Nano and Suzuka. Silver and some of the darker colours seem to suit the mk3 TT most IMO. Yellow, Orange, Green... all look nice on someone else's car, but piss someone off and they'll soon track you down :wink: White? OK, but looked better on the softer lines of the mk2. Blues? IMO don't suit the TT well, but the darker shades aren't too bad and Miami Blue does somehow work. Trouble is, like black, stone chips are a nightmare. Red looks good I think. 
It's such a personal thing, but I think one can say that some colours do suit the mk3 better than others. The one colour I have seen that made me reach for the sick bag was purple. That was on a TTS near Stansted Airport. Definitely an acquired taste!


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

I've gone for a TT-RS in an exclusive colour.....aventurine orange. Should take delivery in the summer...scheduled build week 20. Probably the last run of this model given order books are closed. I already have a sepang blue Q7, so didn't want another similar blue, don't like white, black diffciult to keep clean, have had a daytona grey S3. The colour i was contemplating was catalunya red, and on photographs it looks more orange than red, which i quite liked, but then in the flesh, is red. Went through the audi exclusive pallette and found aventurine orange.....google searched and found this RS6 in aventurine orange  .....couldn't find a TT in that colour (maybe there's a reason for that)

I appreciate it won't be everyone's taste....but i think it will be worth it..... :-o

Car is booked into WhiteDetails when it arrives (youtube him)....our Q7 (new car prep) & Q5 (white detail) have been treated by Jim, and believe me, is worth it. Water just falls off the car, and is 10x easier to wash and keep clean.


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

Here are the Approved Audi Exclusive Colours.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Easy - Glacier White


I certainly noticed here in Guernsey during the recent snow that Glacier White is very different to Snow White!! :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> The greys are good, especially Nardo, Nano and Suzuka. Silver and some of the darker colours seem to suit the mk3 TT most IMO. Yellow, Orange, Green... all look nice on someone else's car, but piss someone off and they'll soon track you down :wink: White? OK, but looked better on the softer lines of the mk2. Blues? IMO don't suit the TT well, but the darker shades aren't too bad and Miami Blue does somehow work. Trouble is, like black, stone chips are a nightmare. Red looks good I think.
> It's such a personal thing, but I think one can say that some colours do suit the mk3 better than others. The one colour I have seen that made me reach for the sick bag was purple. That was on a TTS near Stansted Airport. Definitely an acquired taste!


Looks remarkably like my Volcano Red Mark 2 which I have to say in direct sunlight is a beautiful shade of burnt orange - love it!!


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Recently bought my '15 TTS in Sepang Blue, but Vegas Yellow was so tempting as well as it looks great great on the TT.

Like the Ara Blue as well but wanted to avoid one that would give me an annual £500 rfl bill and probably be harder to sell a couple of years down the road.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

For me, has to be Z6E, Deep Pearlescent Green.

Unfortunately can't show you a pic - car is only being built this week


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Wouldn't have normally picked black but think with the silver mirrors, wheels & grill it works.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Two pics below of the car on collection day a couple of weeks ago, from my previous post above:
















Z6E Tiefgruen Pearl


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Any colour as long as it's not white. The greys are also pretty boring.

I think it looks fantastic in yellow or orange. They would be at the top of my list when I eventually take the plunge on a TTS.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

For me, I'd not choose anything from white to black through grey / silver etc.

Well, I might go white.

But I'd prefer blue or green. Blue on order :lol:


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I really like the Blue on mine. I considered White too as it seems to suit the shape but is a little common. Not really a fan of Grey or Black as they're a little dull for a sports car IMO.

That Green TTS a few posts up looks awesome!


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

M1ke H said:


> Two pics below of the car on collection day a couple of weeks ago, from my previous post above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Can I tempt anyone to an Audi Exclusive Mystic Blue?

Personally I see it as a purpleish blue but it can depend on the lighting. The takeaway delivery guy also said "can I ask what colour purple that is because its absolutely stunning".


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> Can I tempt anyone to an Audi Exclusive Mystic Blue?
> 
> Personally I see it as a purpleish blue.


Love this colour, presume it's yours? Looks 8)


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

phazer said:


> Love this colour, presume it's yours? Looks 8)


Yeah its mine, my last TT was Volcano Red. I like the more unusual colours you don't see too often.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm impressed with the detailing and the reflective mystic shine is fab


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

That mystic blue is stunning!

Also nice; Misano Red;


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

My Aventurine Orange TTRS. Like to be different.

Spec as in my signature.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

IMO (obviously)... THE best colour you can paint a TT with is Riviera Blue (maybe Porsche Voodoo Blue comes close). It literally stops people in their tracks to look at it, but without being OTT and being so unique, makes the car look and feel very special 8) I'll have to do some proper pics at some point and post them. This is just a quick snap on the phone the day after I took delivery this month...


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

the_fadester said:


> My Aventurine Orange TTRS. Like to be different.
> 
> Spec as in my signature.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

Snake TT said:


> the_fadester said:
> 
> 
> > My Aventurine Orange TTRS. Like to be different.
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif]

I had many a sleepless night worried it was gonna look awful, especially when i found out afterwards it was an old mercedes colour. I had never seen it on an Audi, nor had my salesman, but i'm very pleased with it.

The only colour i fancied on the RS range was Ara blue, but would've been too similar to my Q7...so went down exclusive route. Only downside, it does add 2-3 months to build and delivery...but worth it.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Love that riviera blue TT but much like my Glut Orange TT I imagine it's hard to live with every day.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

the_fadester said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > the_fadester said:
> ...


I think it looks really special, particularly as it's an RS as well. No chance of passing another TT with the same specification.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Glenc said:


> Love that riviera blue TT but much like my Glut Orange TT I imagine it's hard to live with every day.


I'm a big fan of the Orange too, but disagree 100% about the blue on my car being hard to live with every day - not in a million years - it's eye catching yes, but not in 'look at me' type way. I think it suits the lines of the TT so well, it just works. It doesn't appear to a be marmite colour either; I've been overwhelmed with positive feedback and not one person (yet) has gone, urgghhh... but yellows and some greens can be. very marmite. I love Vegas Yellow on the TTS (not RS though) but only on other people's cars. I know in terms of re-sale, Vegas Yellow is not a colour the dealers like come trade in time and say viper green is much the same. One Audi rep was telling me they had a Vegas TTS and it took 6 months and a lot of discounting to sell it and then, the buyer returned it after two weeks as she had second thoughts. Having said that, they had a solar orange RS3 (it was ace) and that they said that was sold in two days. Such a personal thing of course, but so nice to see a few brave souls getting their TT's in such awesome colours - I salute you all


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

That orange is stunning and does really stand out from the crowd. I remember not being able to decide between a blue and red S3 saloon. Having originally chosen blue I changed my mind just before it was to built at the factory. Making such a choice when you haven't been able to see one in the flesh and have to go by swatch colours and internet images was quite a stressful time. My OH was very patient though as it took me another 3 hours at a dealership one afternoon to finally make the choice. Having had a glacier white Mk2 roadster and Daytona mk3 TTS with red interior it is not only the outside you need to consider. I have seen cars where the interior and exterior just don't simply work. I'm now driving a Noggy Blue TTS Black edition - not so brave with the interior choice this time. The Anis yellow ( cream ) interior in mk1 3.2 Was probably my favourite interior - although it was a nightmare for blue jean dye transfer. It is all down to personal choice.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Before the rain today ...


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep the pictures coming Mark as I'll never tire of admiring that gorgeous Riviera Blue. Out of interest is the paint metallic, pearlescent or neither? Also have you had any professional detailing done, or applied any treatment yourself?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> Keep the pictures coming Mark as I'll never tire of admiring that gorgeous Riviera Blue. Out of interest is the paint metallic, pearlescent or neither? Also have you had any professional detailing done, or applied any treatment yourself?


Neither, it is a gloss finish, akin to say another non metallic flat colour, e.g. Ibis White, Vegas Yellow, etc.

Won't be bothering any treatments to the paintwork or professional detailing... it's my daily driver and I do quite high miles. I've done 2,500 in the first month of ownership. But... I do seriously look after my cars, so it'll get cleaned/waxed/DIY detailing every week. Aqua Wax on every wash and a proper wax once a month is plenty enough to keep it pristine. I've already got some paint mixed ready for any stone chips (3 already) and am a past master at making those disappear. I am planning a few things mind - will vinyl wrap the Audi badges in gloss black (this weekend), then a little drop in ride height and considering an ABT rear exhaust box (it's not cat back) and a REVO stage 1. That'll be it. To be honest, the thing making the car special to me is the colour, I still look back at it every time I park and just


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark, sorry daft question....the ABT rear exhaust box, are you going for the rear skirt and 102mm ABT tail pipes?

All I can see on Richter's is the rear skirt and a downpipes for the TTS. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

the_fadester said:


> My Aventurine Orange TTRS. Like to be different.
> 
> Spec as in my signature.


Great Color. Would have been my choice...if I had such option  
Is it a bit more copper than actual orange or is it just lighting?

I have Vegas Yellow on mine and I really like it, despite it being a bit on flashy end of spectrum.

All in all I'd be happy with most choices except silver and black, which imo do not match the character of this car.
Here I'll give a moment of silence to hello-kitty part of palette [smiley=end.gif] [......................] (silence part)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

MClaine55 said:


> Mark, sorry daft question....the ABT rear exhaust box, are you going for the rear skirt and 102mm ABT tail pipes?
> 
> All I can see on Richter's is the rear skirt and a downpipes for the TTS. Am I looking in the wrong place?


No, far from daft  I've had ABT rear boxes on a couple of Audis and they're very good. I know they'll not give me any extra bhp, but they do improve the sound and looks. They'll not fall apart either, as I know from my 16 plate TTS that the tail pipes corrode at some point, no matter how well you look after them. I don't like the ABT rear skirt, so not having that. But I'll admit I've not really done much research on the rear box, but will buy direct from Germany (as I have done before) and get it fitted by Audi over here. I may (may) however get the add on ABT front intake extensions - they can be painted and then just glued on - again - I've had other ABT bits on previous Audis and the quality/fit is superb. But... some of their styling mods are a bit questionable looks wise, I will admit that. Once I source what I want and it's fitted, I will post with an update. Likely to be a few months though and when I finally sell the car, I'll swap back the OEM rear box and sell the ABT one


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cheers Mark!


----------



## the_fadester (Dec 18, 2017)

WL80 said:


> the_fadester said:
> 
> 
> > My Aventurine Orange TTRS. Like to be different.
> ...


It is mostly a copper type of colour, which shines orange in the sun. In artificial light (like in the garage), it looks more brown. It is very similar to Aston Martin's "Sunset Orange" that they've launched on the DB11. I think Mica colours do refract light more, so do shine a more varied colour in different lights.

I have uploaded some more pics from collection day, including the colour pallette of Aventurine Orange Mica at Audi, which is again not a great likeness. I'll post more pictures after it's been to the detailers at the end of the month.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

That orange is awesome!! Suits the car perfectly 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, not a million miles away from my Volcano Red Mark 2!


----------

